# Military Badges



## WayneDraper (4 Mar 2006)

I have a couple of badges from a US personal and I am not sure what they are.  Is there a site I can go to for more information about the badges of the USA?  These badges were before they changed their uniforms. :brickwall:

Tks


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Mar 2006)

Describe the badges please.


----------



## MikeL (4 Mar 2006)

Unit SSI, DUI
http://www.tioh.hqda.pentagon.mil/DUI_SSI_COA_page.htm

Qualification Badges
http://www.tioh.hqda.pentagon.mil/Badges/UnitedStatesArmyBadges.htm


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Mar 2006)

Frankly I would like to know if we are looking at unit patches, unit crests, rank/branch insignia or decorations.


----------



## WayneDraper (5 Mar 2006)

WayneDraper said:
			
		

> I have a couple of badges from a US personal and I am not sure what they are.  Is there a site I can go to for more information about the badges of the USA?  These badges were before they changed their uniforms. :brickwall:
> 
> Tks
> 
> The first badge is a Red number 1 in the centre of what appears to be a home plate shape.  The second one is a Traingler shape with black border which appears to be a + black in colour but thick.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2006)

> first badge is a Red number 1 in the centre of what appears to be a home plate shape



From the link that Mike provided ; http://www.tioh.hqda.pentagon.mil/Inf/01st%20Infantry%20Division.htm, this sounds like the shoulder flash for the 1st Infantry Division:



> SHOULDER SLEEVE INSIGNIA. Description: On an olive drab shield, 2 1/2 inches in width and 3 3/4 inches in height overall (the parallel sides 2 1/2 inches in length with a 90 degree angle pointed base) a red Arabic numeral "1" (1 3/4 inches in height overall).
> 
> Symbolism: The numeral identifies the division's designation.
> 
> Background: Originally approved on 31 Oct 1918 as a red number "1" for the 1st Division and amended on 31 Mar 1927 to include the background of the insignia in the design. It was redesignated for the 1st Infantry Division on August 19, 1942.



Dunno bout the second one


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Mar 2006)

Big Red One for sure. The only triangular patch I can think of is the 1st Armor Div or the 2 Armor Div [now deactivated]. Any words on the patch ?

http://ec-securehost.com/uniformaccessoriesunlimited/COMBAT_PATCH_1ST_ARMOR_DIV.html

http://ec-securehost.com/uniformaccessoriesunlimited/COMBAT_PATCH_2ND_ARMOR_DIV.html


----------



## WayneDraper (5 Mar 2006)

There are no words on any of the patches.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Mar 2006)

Can you describe the patch in more detail please ? There should be an image on it.


----------



## MikeL (5 Mar 2006)

83rd Infantry Divison
http://www.tioh.hqda.pentagon.mil/Inf/83d%20Infantry%20Division.htm


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Mar 2006)

Good one Mike. I hadnt considered Reserve patches.


----------



## WayneDraper (5 Mar 2006)

The second badge is a 3" height by 2" triangler.  Its border is black.  In the middle is a thick cross how ever it is equal on all lengths.
I wish I could scan it and attach it to my message some how so you can truly see what I am trying to describe.


----------

